# Ford 8000 air/hydraulic disc brake parts



## Dennis/Ohio (Jan 15, 2006)

Hello,
I'm restoring a 1981 Ford LTS 8000. Haven't gotten into the front disc brakes yet but will soon. Any insight appreciated: caliper parts, caliper rebuilding. I do have the shop manuals & ultrafische parts veiwer for my truck. My main request is parts (on a budget) new or used.
Thanks, Dennis......


----------



## clark lawn (Oct 7, 2005)

an L 8000 should have air brakes but are you sure hey are disc that is kind early for disc most fords used a wedge brake on the steer axle.where in ohio are you im an ex truck mechanic of about 10 years so i may have some answers for you


----------



## Dwan (Mar 24, 2004)

I have a 88 L9000 and the air over hydraulic disk brake parts are still avalable through any Ford heavy truck dealer or aftermarket heavy truck parts supplyer.


----------

